# [SOLVED] Re: dsl 2



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

I also have the Westell DSL2 + router E90-610015-06. I’ve tried to set it up a couple of times, but I just get more confused. With this unit, will I need another router, or is this unit sufficient to link two computers wirelessly? 

If I understand what I’ve read, it sounds like both computers will still have to have a communication cable running to them. Just what’s “wireless” about that?

ebackhus says that connecting through the USB port isn’t a good idea, and I read on another site to stay from USB connection at all cost, but what are my options? And please have mercy on me! I’m not nearly as technically knowledgeable as you are. 

Also, I downloaded an update for the firmware for this unit, but it was a UPG file and I couldn’t even open it. What can I do? 

Thanks for any and all help and guidance. It will be greatly appreciated!
Maurice


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

You can use a $10 Ethernet switch to connect multiple machines to that router. If you want wireless capability, you need a wireless router. In that case, I recommend configuring the Westell router in bridge mode.

I recommend against USB connections. Too many times other USB devices and drivers seem to step on each other and interrupt the networking. Ethernet is built in to Windows and no drivers are required, a much better situation.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

John, 

Sorry about not starting a new thread. That was my first post on this site and I didn’t know how things worked here. Other forums that I have posted to want to keep the number of threads to a minimum and ask that we post on an existing thread with like subject matter.

Thank you for the help. I’m sorry I didn’t include enough information, but like I said, I’m not nearly as knowledgeable about this equipment or the procedures needed to get it to work, as the other posters on this forum. I’m not sure what you mean by "You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue”. I have Verizon DSL and I’m trying to set up a wireless connection between my PC and my wife’s laptop. Besides the above mentioned DSL2 + Router, I also have a Netgear 54 Mbps Wireless Router WGR614 v6. The PC does fine on the DSL, through the modem/router, but when I connect it through the Netgear router, I can’t establish an internet connection. Our computer is an HP Pavilion with AMD Atalon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, 3072MB memory, 500GB hard drive, 56k modem. Is there any other information you need? 

On the AT &T website, they said we probably needed to download and install the latest updates of firmware for this unit. It downloaded as a UPG file and my computer says that’s an unknown file type to Microsoft, so I can’t even open it. Since everybody else has done it, I’m sure there is a simple solution, but I just don’t know what it is. I figured I ought to have the firmware updated before I did the rest of the setup. 

Thanks!
Maurice


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

Connect the computer directly to the DSL modem/router and do this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.



I'd then like you to connect the computer to the Netgear router and do the same IPCONFIG /ALL and post that here too.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Maurice>
C:\Users\Maurice>IPCONFIG / ALL

Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all |
/renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] ]

where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/allcompartments Display information for all compartments.
/release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.

Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"
> ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all
compartments
> ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
compartments

C:\Users\Maurice>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

Try it again with the correct format. No space between the / and the ALL.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

With just the modem:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Maurice>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Maurice-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B9-E4-3A-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c966:aeba:e788:c516%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 11, 2008 7:00:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 12, 2008 7:35:39 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333689
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e66:10e8:3e41:3f57:fed0(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10e8:3e41:3f57:fed0%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.47%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Maurice>


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

With the modem and router:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Maurice>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Maurice-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B9-E4-3A-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c966:aeba:e788:c516%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 11, 2008 7:00:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 12, 2008 7:35:39 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333689
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e66:10e8:3e41:3f57:fed0(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10e8:3e41:3f57:fed0%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.47%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Maurice>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

OK, the modem and router both have a base address in the same subnet. This causes the router to fail to make an ISP connection.

The proper way to fix this is to configure the DSL modem in bridge mode, which will disable it's routing function.

The other way that will work (but port forwarding will be a problem if you ever need it) is to change the base address of the router to 192.168.2.1 from it's current value.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

John,

I attempted a couple of times to set my modem in bridge mode, but I never got the screen they told me I should get. I just got the same old internet stuff with people trying to sell me something. 

I tried the "http://launchmodem" and the "http://192.168.1.254" but neither worked. I've searched the internet all evening for the solution, but all I get is more frustrated. 

Maurice


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

To change the IP base address of the router, put 192.168.1.1 in the IE address bar. That will access the WEB setup of the router. The LAN configuration page is usually where the base address is set.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

I don't even have the router in the system yet. I thought I had to get the modem into bridge mode first?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

I'm trying to give you a way that you don't have to configure bridge mode.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

John,

I hooked up the router and went through the setup procedure, then put in the number you gave me. I got a setup screen for the Netgear router. I put in the information, apply, then test the connection. It always just comes back to that same screen and doesn't connect me with the internet. I get no error messages.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

After configuring the new IP address, please reboot the computer and post the following.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Maurice>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Maurice-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B9-E4-3A-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c966:aeba:e788:c516%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 16, 2008 9:51:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 17, 2008 9:51:15 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333689
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1EC309B9-FD60-4618-AA2B-5827AA9AF
525}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.2%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Maurice>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

IF this is the router, you're not doing the configuration correctly. Let's see a screen shot of the router's configuration where you're setting the 192.168.2.1 base address.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

John,

I have attached the screen shot.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

Well, the screen shot is pretty fuzzy, but it appears you're configuring the WAN IP address, not the LAN base address. Go to the *LAN IP setup* link, that's probably the correct page. You need to leave the page you posted on dynamic IP addressing.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

John,

I clicked on the Lan IP setup on that page. I have attached a screen shot of that page, but I have no idea what to do from here. This is all Greek to me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

Under *LAN TCP/IP Setup*, change the *IP Address* to *192.168.2.1*, click the *Apply *button.

At this point, you'll have to turn everything off, connect the router into the system, turn on the Westellrouter, wait for a minute, turn on this router, wait for a minute, then boot the computer. See if you're connected at that point.

I'd also like to see another IPCONFIG /ALL when you've done this.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

John,

Without the Netgear router I just kept getting webpages, but not the page I needed, so I hooked the router in too and then I got the page I needed. I selected "Lan setup," then "Lan TCP/IP Setup." I entered the new IP address, selected "Apply" and I got the message that's in the screen shot. I clicked "OK" but it came up with "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage." Now what do I do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

I see that the router didn't automatically change the DHCP server addresses, so we'll have to do this again.

Reset the router to factory defaults (you should be getting good at this), go back to that page and change the IP address third octet from 1 to 2, and also change it from 1 to 2 in the DHCP server starting and ending address specification. Apply the changes, then reboot your computer, since you've changed the subnet of the router! It'll pick up the new IP address configuration and you'll be on your way.


----------



## ndmember46 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dsl 2*

You're a good man Johnwill!

I finally got through all the problems. I am on the internet with both 
the Westell Modem/Router and the Netgear router hooked up, and I was also able to get the wireless network set up for my wife's laptop.

I don't know what the initial problem was, but I wasn't getting anything that any of the documentation told me I should be seeing. The more I searched the internet for the answer, the more confused and frustrated I became. Then I found this site. THANK GOD!

Thank you very much, not only for your technical expertise, but also for your patience. I haven't seen many threads on this site that are multiple pages, but if you took it easy on me because I admitted that I wasn't very knowledgeable about this stuff, I'm sure glad. You still had me in a sweat, trying to figure out exactly what you wanted me to do next.

They say "All is well that ends well" so I guess my final words to you will be Thanks John. I truly couldn't have done it without you. I REALLY appreciate your help............and patience!

Maurice


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dsl 2*

Glad we could help. It did take a few posts. :grin:


----------

